
IPhone Developer Quits Day Job After 'iShoot' Hits Number One - chaostheory
http://www.iphonesavior.com/2009/01/iphone-developer-quits-day-job-after-ishoot-hits-number-one.html
======
axod
The screenshot looks pretty similar to atomic tanks which is an awesome game.

~~~
habibur
Others are finding similarities with "Scorched Earth", "Worms" and some C64
games too.

The hardcore game thing has gone too far. Time to go play the 80s and 90s game
and revive some oldies. The iPhone seems to be a better platform (financially)
than web/flash.

------
cstejerean
Until Apple has a way to let users download a paid app but only charge after
say 30 minutes, releasing a free lite version of an app must be the best way
to market your paid game.

------
ObieJazz
Is game design copyrightable? Everything I've heard about this game is that
it's a clone of several others.

~~~
habibur
> it's a clone of several others.

Which indicated that it is not a copy of any single game. More like a remake
of a genere of games. Fair enough.

------
jaytee_clone
Would you ever hire someone like him? Or recruit him as a co-founder?

I'd think twice.

~~~
DenisM
The guy who create a successful app all by himself? You bet.

~~~
jaytee_clone
True, that's what it seemed to me at first.

However after some further thoughts, I changed my mind:

I've played Worms before. He pretty much copied the entire game design from
Worms. So basically, he didn't even create the element that attracts the users
in the first place.

He was smart to create a Lite version, so maybe he is intuitive about
marketing. That's hard to say from one example.

He got lucky, but didn't realize that he did (apparently the app store
environment is rather arbitrary). He thinks he has lots of talent at things he
didn't design, so he went all-in by quitting his job. Now, he spends his
afternoons watching Judge Judy (or as the article says.)

Yes, he knows how to write code. That's about all I can infer.

On top of that, he makes rash decision, lacks hindsight, spends his afternoons
doing useless activities.

Now I don't know him. I'm sure he's a good guy. I just think the publicity he
got was rather negative for his future.

But hey, any publicity is good publicity, right?

------
theblackbox
<gag></gag>

